# oto cats spawning



## vcat (Apr 24, 2010)

since the crash took out my first vid from last year, i thought i'd re-post it here. i originally had 1 female and 3 males. i barely ever saw them active. after i moved them into a bigger tank with lots of panda corys for company, i started to see them be active during the day. i finally figured out what they were up to, and after a few tries, finally caught them in the act on video.






collecting the eggs and successfully raising the fry also took a few tries. but i ended up with maybe about 24 more otos last summer! this year, the grown up fry are getting in on the act too!






in that video above, the three eggs didn't stick very well, so they got swept away. but the eggs in the next vid stuck:


----------



## Karen (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for posting the vids! Frisky little guys! The eggs look bigger than I thought they would be. I have 4 oto, 2 being really fat, but they live under a big chunk of wood, rarely come out , so haven't seen any action, but I did have some mystery eggs whipping around the tank, maybe it was theirs.
Thanks again


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

very cool!


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool vids!


----------

